# A Social Network For Sports Bettors



## Arkadi Manucharov (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,


Just wanted to share this with you:


Coming soon: A must have app for all betting pros and enthusiasts. Be among the first to sign up right here: www.sporita.com

Please leave comments on the features you would like your app to include. We would love to have you input!


----------

